# Relying on memories...



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm assuming there are many phases people go through when planning to move overseas - at the moment I'm going through the 'will it be as good as I remember' phase.

In 2007 I was in Canada for 5 months finishing my degree and living with my extended relatives that I'd met for the first time. We bonded amazingly well and I loved my time there (Cochrane, AB). I loved the people I met, the town lifestyle and being so close to the ski fields, a completely different lifestyle to the one I have in Australia. I would have stayed but had to return home to my boyfriend, now my husband.

We are planning on moving to Canada at the end of 2012 just for a couple of years before we have kids. I have been dying to go back for the past two years but couldn't because of my husband completing his second degree. We can't go for a holiday as it's too expensive.

By the time we go to Canada next year, it would have been 5 years since I'd left and I'm worried that I'm relying on memories...which you usually only remember the good times. The consolation is that we are not emigrating - we are just planning a temporary move. I'm assuming my thoughts are normal and although not a question anyone can really answer, but is it that bad to rely on memories?


----------



## Fifi_in_Victoria (Oct 10, 2011)

I visit Calgary a couple of times a year, and always get out to Cochrane. Cochrane is a lovely place, and Albertans are certainly a friendly bunch. You'd be lucky to live there for even a couple of years!


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for your reassuring words. I did find the people there very friendly!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What do you mean by "temporary" move? What type of visa do you plan to use?


----------



## Expatinca (Oct 6, 2011)

Assume that there will be some buyer's remorse and some bad times. But generally, I haven't regretted my move here at all.


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> What do you mean by "temporary" move? What type of visa do you plan to use?


We'll be getting a WHP which I believe will give us up to 2 years in Canada. At this stage we don't want to make it a permanent move, we just want to live overseas and have a change of lifestyle before we settle down and have children.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Perhaps the larger cities have changed .... just like any other metropolis in any other country. As for Cochrane Alberta, all is well, as it was, a little bigger, but nothing to be concerned about.

Welcome back!


----------



## heidi2765 (Dec 13, 2011)

My son and I moved to Canada in 2002 and stayed for 7 years, we had PR. We left for various reason, now my son is playing with the idea of visiting some friends. Will he have problems entering Canada again for a holiday? We left 3 years ago and I remember that you had to stay 3 years out of 5 for the PR to stay valid? There is no intention of staying any longer than just for a holiday!
I hope somebody can help us with information


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

heidi2765 said:


> My son and I moved to Canada in 2002 and stayed for 7 years, we had PR. We left for various reason, now my son is playing with the idea of visiting some friends. Will he have problems entering Canada again for a holiday? We left 3 years ago and I remember that you had to stay 3 years out of 5 for the PR to stay valid? There is no intention of staying any longer than just for a holiday!
> I hope somebody can help us with information


The requirement is 2 years out of 5, so his PR is still valid. He could also enter as a visitor for up to six months.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

angel363 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm assuming there are many phases people go through when planning to move overseas - at the moment I'm going through the 'will it be as good as I remember' phase.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's something you have to do to get it out of your system. It's hard to tell whether a move is temporary or permanent. I moved to Toronto temporarily for a year and ended up staying 7 years. By the end of the 3rd year, I thought the move had become permanent but then we moved back to the UK 4 years after that. That was supposedly a permanent move but it ended up being temporary as we moved to the US 2 years later. Now I have no idea whether I'm here permanently or not. Been here 14 years now but I'm sure we'll move again sometime - but who knows?

My point is that you can't assume that anything is temporary or permanent. Things change in your life - including you! So there's a "risk" (for want of a better word) that you could end up staying in Canada longer than you envisage. 

Will it be the same? Doubtful - because places and people change over time. Does that mean it will be "worse" than you remember it? Not necessarily. Toronto has changed a lot since I lived there but I stilll visit often, still love the city and I still love Canada. I could see myelf moving back there one day.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## heidi2765 (Dec 13, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> The requirement is 2 years out of 5, so his PR is still valid. He could also enter as a visitor for up to six months.




Thanks.


----------

